#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Life [alert:траффик]

## PampKin Head

Выносим в отдельную тему:


http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=811811
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=KpbWmk3wP9U


http://nemica.livejournal.com/291237.html
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=0jglIzeOXF4

  




> Сегодня вашему вниманию предлагается Life - новый телевизионный сериал американского телеканала NBC.
> 
> Лос-анджелесский детектив Чарли Крюс отсидел 12 лет за тройное убийство, которого не совершал. С появлением анализа ДНК его адвокат добилась пересмотра дела, Чарли обрел свободу и многомиллионную компенсацию. Он может позволить себе все, что его душе угодно (например, купить апельсиновую плантацию или солнечную электростанцию), но решает вернуться на службу в полицию. И вот в свободное от борьбы с преступностью время Чарли пытается выяснить, какая же собака его так подставила и, собственно, почему. Искать ему, ясное дело, приходится среди своих же.
> 
> _Пребывание в тюрьме не прошло для детектива Крюса бесследно - он с головой погрузился в дзен-буддизм и время от времени начинает с широкой улыбкой на устах изъясняться как заправский далай-лама. Чем неизменно приводит в замешательство свидетелей и подозреваемых и в ярость - свою напарницу. Да и кто не будет удивлен и разозлен, постоянно выслушивая заявления типа you don't have to understand 'here' to be 'here'. Соответственно, одни его коллеги считают его законченным психом, а другие уверены, что он таки совершил те убийства и просто счастливо отделался, да еще и денег огреб, lucky bastard._
> 
> Чарли Крюса играет Дэмиэн Льюис, который отличился в минисериале о второй мировой войне Band of Brothers, а также в британском тв-фильме "Сага о Форсайтах". Льюис держит на себе весь сериал, и его странноватого детектива уже сравнивают с такими известными персонажами, как любимый маньяк Америки Декстер и любимый мизантроп Америки доктор Хауз.
> 
> Англофилам будет приятно узнать, что Льюис - самый что ни на есть англичанин (рос на знаменитой Abbey Road, учился в престижном Итоне), и со времен Band of Brothers демонстрирует не только прекрасную способность передавать всю гамму человеческих чувств, но и изображать американский акцент (ну прямо как сами знаете кто).
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что хороший?
> Лучше Декстера?


А то ж!

Произведение в стиле 

*Finding Freedom: Writings from Death Row*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1881...pt#reader-link
http://www.amazon.com/Finding-Freedo.../dp/188184708X
http://www.freejarvis.org/who/

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Yeshe

> Что хороший?
> Лучше Декстера?


а чем хорош Декстер-то?  :EEK!: 

я за ТВ каналы не плачУ, потому у меня Life не ловится  - смотрю только пару местных каналов и те в шарушках. Hо иногда ловится Менталист и Хаус. Забавные штучки, хотя далеко не все нравится. Скоро в феврале и они не будут ловиться - все перейдут на цифровое тв. Будет больше времени на занятия и практику  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> а чем хорош Декстер-то? 
> 
> я за ТВ каналы не плачУ, потому у меня Life не ловится  - смотрю только пару местных каналов и те в шарушках. Hо иногда ловится Менталист и Хаус. Забавные штучки, хотя далеко не все нравится. Скоро в феврале и они не будут ловиться - все перейдут на цифровое тв. Будет больше времени на занятия и практику


Life ловится у всех, кто его скачает или купит.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe

> Life ловится у всех, кто его скачает или купит.


спасибо, я просто была счастливо не в курсе ТВ новостей. сейчас посмотрела - оказывается уже есть на амазоне. Значит не такая и новость, потому что менталиста там еще нет - слишком новый сериал. Но по фотографиям судя - не уверена, что мне хочется смотреть life, впечатление скорее отталкивающее.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Значит не такая и новость, потому что менталиста там еще нет - слишком новый сериал.


http://eztv.it/shows/712/mentalist-the/ + http://www.tvsubtitles.net/tvshow-231-1.html

----------


## Yeshe

пампкин, спасибо, но я уже сказала, что у меня он хоть и с шарушками но ловится, а качать его специально - много чести, бо не шедевр. Нет у них шедевров, есть только нечто на произвести впечатление и сорвать куш. Слишком быстро делают - потому всегда много ляпов и есть к чему придраться.

----------


## Alexeiy

> ...


- No zen for daddy?
- No zen for daddy.

- На папу дзэна не хватило?
- На папу дзэна не хватило.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> с шарушками


С бекасиками?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> - No zen for daddy?
> - No zen for daddy.
> 
> - На папу дзэна не хватило?
> - На папу дзэна не хватило.

----------


## Yeshe

про *life*: вчера удалось посмотреть одну серию по ящику. Может не повезло с серией, но ниже троечки. Как детектив - очень примитивный, с точки зрения актерской игры - чуть выше статистов, техническая работа - тупая, тибетская тематика упомянута пару раз и ни к селу ни к городу. несколько грубых ляпов. В общем, это не моё.

----------


## PampKin Head

Вышла 13 серия второго сезона: http://torrent.zoink.it/Life.2x13.(H...VTV%5D.torrent [eng] + сабы [рус] http://www.tvsubtitles.net/download-52533.html

----------


## Yeshe

Какая фигня этот сериал! Я думала мне первые серии попались неудачные, а оказывается они-то как раз были удачные! Потому что вчера показали такое, что смотреть дальше - это себя не уважать. А поскольку авторы этого кино даже не способны сделать нормальную фабулу, то уж тем более ничего умного по-буддийски там сказать не способны. Сорри.

----------


## PampKin Head

По-буддийски у нас говорят представители Сангхи. Все остальные говорят по-человечески. )

----------


## Yeshe

> По-буддийски у нас говорят представители Сангхи. Все остальные говорят по-человечески. )


Это была моя неудачная шутка на тему:




> Пребывание в тюрьме не прошло для детектива Крюса бесследно - он с головой погрузился в дзен-буддизм и время от времени начинает с широкой улыбкой на устах изъясняться как заправский далай-лама.


 Мне особенно понравилось, что он погрузился в дзен, но изъясняется как далай-лама. 

В общем, как бы он там не изъяснялся, но все это фигня, и авторы сериала - идиоты.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это была моя неудачная шутка на тему:
> 
>  Мне особенно понравилось, что он погрузился в дзен, но изъясняется как далай-лама. 
> 
> В общем, как бы он там не изъяснялся, но все это фигня, и авторы сериала - идиоты.


Все желающие смотреть сериал в котором изъясняются как Далай-Лама должным образом, смотрят фильмы с участием Далай-Ламы.

P.S. Подоспели 14, 15 и 16-я серии (с сабами Немики).

----------


## Yeshe

:Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> В общем, как бы он там не изъяснялся, но все это фигня, и авторы сериала - идиоты.


А Вы знакомы с весьма нетривиальной пословицей-поговоркой "О вкусах не спорят"?

"De gustibus non est disputandum."

[ Латинскому слову gustus ("вкус" как ощущение или признак предмета, вызывающего это ощущение) не свойственно то значение ("чувство красивого, изящного, способность эстетической оценки"), которое слово "вкус" имеет, например, в выражении "это дело вкуса". Однако, цитируя приведенную поговорку, в слово gustus обычно вкладывают именно это последнее значение. - авт. ]

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/latin_proverbs/555/De

----------


## Yeshe

спасибо, но зачем же дважды? (голосом кролика: "и невафем так овать, я и в певвый вас всё пвеквасно свыфав!!).

Кстати ветка посвящена фильму. Если вы смотрели, то можете сказать свое мнение (как это сделала я). Если не смотрели, то к чему тиражировать энциклопедию?

----------


## Tiop

> спасибо, но зачем же дважды?


Это я Вам тонко намекаю на что-то...  :Smilie: 

По сравнению с известными сериалами этот довольно прост, подходит, на мой скромный взгляд, для разгруза мозгов. Чарли Крус необычный образ и интересно играет, а Сара Шахи очень красивая  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Небольшой важный момент для несмотревших: в фильме регулярно показывают трупы, с этого начинается каждая серия. К вопросу о "легкости".

----------


## PampKin Head

Так это нормально, трупы посозерцать. Места кремаций - самое душевное место.

----------


## Tiop

Ну это кому как  :Smilie:  Потому предупредить, имхо, не лишне.

----------


## PampKin Head

В связи с этим вспомнился искрометный *Pathology* c "героическим Питером Петрелли" в главной роли



... и *Aftermath*, производства гражданина Nacho Cerdà

----------

